
Firefox Quantum - pgl
https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2017/11/08/firefox-quantum/
======
toomanybeersies
Firefox has definitely been getting better over the past year or two.

I've always used Firefox, since Chrome doesn't have the ability to scroll
through tabs, they just get smaller and smaller on the tab bar. I've never
understood why the feature hasn't been added, it seems pretty minor. Firefox
also lazy loads existing tabs on startup.

Anyway, for a while, around 2011-2012, Firefox had terrible memory and
stability issues. It's good that they've largely been fixed. Firefox is the
most extensible and free browser, I'm surprised more tech people don't use it,
considering the tech communities love for power and the ability to customise
things.

~~~
dingo_bat
> I'm surprised more tech people don't use it, considering the tech
> communities love for power and the ability to customise things.

I used to be pretty fanatical about Firefox. But when it got _so_ slow that
simple scrolling started dropping frames, I had to switch.

~~~
m_st
Consider giving it a try again with the Firefox Beta (or wait for 57 final
next week). I switched back from Chrome.

~~~
dingo_bat
Already switched to quantum nightly about a month ago :)

------
sandGorgon
I have been on Firefox Quantum for the past couple of months. Previously, when
I used Chrome on my Dell XPS 13, core i7, 16gb Linux laptop, it used to hang
and kill everything almost every week. And suck battery power like no
tomorrow.

I've not rebooted my laptop in 2 months now and battery life is much much
better.

Firefox Quantum is pure win.

~~~
kalcode
That's the complete opposite of the way Chrome was designed. I've rarely seen
Chrome do a complete lock-up and close everything. The point of Chrome
spinning up a new process per tab is that when one Tab crashed it doesn't take
out the whole browser.

Firefox on the other hand did this constantly. In fact the only thing that has
prevented me going back, and I have regularly given it a try as I support
their overall approach and support of web. So I am excited to see how Quantum
feels.

But if Chrome was constantly locking up and crashing completely I have to
imagine its something wrong with your computer/OS.

~~~
sandGorgon
Chrome hang on Linux is extremely common. Check this out
[https://www.google.co.in/search?q=chrome+hang+linux&oq=chrom...](https://www.google.co.in/search?q=chrome+hang+linux&oq=chrome+hang+linux)

From what I understand, it has something to do with the way it does memory
management along with cache. I don't know - but I have pretty much a flagship
laptop and am running Fedora 26 which IMHO is the best OS out there right now.

Chrome blows. Quantum rules.

------
yogthos
I switched to the beta a couple of months ago, and it's just better than
Chrome in every way. It's both faster and seems to have better memory usage.

~~~
SimeVidas
The Nighty version will always be the best version ;)

~~~
Sean1708
_> The Nighty version will always be the best version_

Is that the version I put on just before I'm about to go to bed?

~~~
steveklabnik
Depends on what time zone you're in; I'm a recent nightly convert, and am
currently in a very different TZ than usual. I had gotten used to around when
updates would come through, but now I'm all screwed up :)

~~~
fredoliveira
You missed the fact that GP was making a joke about a typo ("Nighty" vs
Nightly) :-)

~~~
steveklabnik
Gah! You're 100% right.

------
marksellers
Maybe these are silly things to complain about with fellow techies, but the
things that prevent me from switching to Firefox:

The menu bars are enormous even on a compact theme. Bigger than on Chrome. I
only have so much vertical space to spare.

When opening a new window, the address bar isn't the first thing to receive
focus, unlike on Chrome. With Chrome, I just bang out WINKEY + C + H + R +
ENTER + part of query + ENTER and I'm pretty much there

~~~
imple
[https://i.imgur.com/hWl9YR8.png](https://i.imgur.com/hWl9YR8.png)

A screenshot from my screen just now, running FF58 and Chrome side by side.
Firefox's menu bar is smaller.

~~~
suprfnk
This is a bit misleading. When you maximize Chrome's window the space above
the tabs disappears, making Chrome's footprint smaller than that of Firefox.

Though I still wonder why Chrome's menu bar enlarges when the window is not
maximized.

Edit: A screenshot:
[https://i.imgur.com/yabXSEz.png](https://i.imgur.com/yabXSEz.png)

~~~
jraph
I wondered the same thing a while ago and I would think this is to ease
dragging the window with the mouse, which you may want to do easily when the
window is not maximized.

I'd really like Firefox on Linux to hide the window title bar (at least when
maximized) and put the close / maximize / reduce buttons in the tab bar (or
make it an option). The tab bar does already allow one to move the window, at
least on KDE. Then, Firefox could adopt the same kind of behavior as Chrome
for this.

~~~
javitury
Last mont Fedora had a release in which you could use CSD to merge the title
and the tab bars. You only had to set a variable(maybe widget.allow-client-
side-decoration?) in about:config to true. They took that option away because
some bugs but it may arrive for the next firefox release.

Here is how it looks like
[https://twitter.com/Sesivany/status/908628645299748865](https://twitter.com/Sesivany/status/908628645299748865)

~~~
jraph
This is great. I didn't expect this to happen so soon.

When we will have this and pixel-perfect scrolling enabled by default, the
Firefox UI will be close to ideal for me.

To get pixel scrolling now, the solution is easy:

    
    
      #!/usr/bin/env sh
      MOZ_USE_XINPUT2=1 exec /usr/bin/firefox "$@"

------
skrebbel
I'm very impressed by Firefox 57 (have been on the beta for a while now). I
never used Firefox really, but Quantum really made me move over.

I still do my dev in Opera simply because I'm used to the dev tools, but if
you haven't checked out Firefox Quantum yet, I really urge you to. It's just
faster.

~~~
gkya
Updated my develper edition FF today, and the first 58 beta came along! I'm
impressed it consumes about 300MB of memory only. It's not that much more than
when my Emacs has been running for some weeks.

------
zeotroph
> I’m sure Firefox 57 will also get a fair share of sour feedback and comments
> written in uppercase.

I might be part of that crowd (though in lowercase) because none of the
WebExtensions mouse gesture addons work on macOS/Linux anymore due to this
outstanding bug:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1360278](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1360278)

No official dev seems to look into it, and the community patches from the
tracker only fix the Linux case.

~~~
saberworks
Yep. I'm not excited about this release at all. Firefox should support
gestures natively. Mouse gestures is the only legacy addon I really can't live
without so I have turned off automatic updates. Really, it doesn't matter how
much faster the new version is if it had to take away so many of the features
I've come to rely on over the years. (I have 3 other legacy addons still
activated that I really like but that I can live without: classic theme
restorer, status 4 evar, and stylish [to control the url bar display,
unsupported in the "stylus replacement"].) I have tried Vivaldi but it's not
fantastic and it's not open source (but the gestures are more responsive than
even the old firegestures).

It seems like the new firefox is just racing to be just like Chrome.

------
simion314
I still use the Firefox ESR for the dev tools, the new dev tools are missing
things like the network response preview, the debugger is not working right
for me, and the Chrome look does not appeal to me, I prefer the old dev tools.
Other then this as a user I like the fact the Firefox is moving again and in a
right direction most of the time. I hope they respect the user privacy more
and the new privacy invading feature should be opt in.

~~~
masklinn
> the new dev tools are missing things like the network response preview

Do you mean the content of the response or something else? Because I'm on FDE
and they're definitely there ("Response" tab when selecting a network entry)

~~~
simion314
I can see the response as plain text but before there was a PReview tab too
that showed the response as rendered html, there is a ticket opened for this
issue
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1353319](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1353319)

------
mtgx
Firefox 57 will also allow users to enable Always-on Tracking Protection by
default (you could sort of do it before, too, but you had to enable the
Private Mode by default, which also deletes cookies and other stuff).

This should make it easier for people to enable. It's what Do Not Track should
have been all along. We asked advertisers nicely to stop tracking us with DNT,
and they didn't care. Now we're going to just block their trackers and there's
nothing they can do about it (I'm talking about more mainstream users in
general. Of course some of us have already been using ublock origin or similar
extensions).

[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/firefox-57-to...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/firefox-57-to-
feature-option-for-always-on-tracking-protection/)

~~~
zaarn
DNT will become legally enforced in the EU soon enough.

------
werid
... and almost all my extensions will cease to work.

16 legacy, 4 ready for 57. a few of them i use very often: automatic save
folder, save file to, video downloadhelper, downthemall!, search by image for
google, image zoom, copy links

~~~
km3k
You can switch to Firefox ESR to keep using your extensions and give the
extension authors more time. ESR 52 will be supported with fixes until June.

[https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/organizations/faq/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/organizations/faq/)

~~~
tradesmanhelix
And in June 2018...then what?

Sorry - just very tired of people tossing out ESR as a solution to this
problem. It isn’t - at best, it just kicks the can down the road. At worst,
it’s continuing to support a company that’s shown utter disregard for a huge
portion of its user base by the way they’ve handled XUL deprecation. No one’s
saying XUL didn’t need to go - it did. What’s frustrating is the complete
removal of it without before providing a viable replacement and the
accompanying big shrug / middle finger to anyone who relies on XUL-based
extensions and can’t switch to the neutered WE version (see Tile Tabs and Tree
Style Tab).

As a long-time Firefox user, I’m extremely disappointed by the way Mozilla has
handled this. I’ll use 57 for dev tools and bookmark sync, but Waterfox or
Vivaldi will be my daily driver.

------
zaarn
I've been on Firefox Nightly for a while now and the difference to my FF56
vanilla install, it behaves much more like chrome and has become my daily
driver.

It can and has fully replaced Chrome (after the KeepassHTTP Connector was
ported) in all matters (development, daily usage, hackernews).

~~~
agumonkey
I used nightly regularly, then stopped. With quantum I used it again. It has
shown strong improvements, massive ones, I spent two weeks in nightly. But at
point it has perf issues that I don't have with chrome. I'll stay on it for a
while to see if it goes away.

~~~
zaarn
I've found that nightly has some issues with video acceleration (my laptop
doesn't like playing anything over 1080p resolution), FF release doesn't seem
to have that.

~~~
agumonkey
I wouldn't rant if it was for intensive usage. But even twitter or the main UI
can slow down.

------
bojanvidanovic
I was heavy FF user back in the day, then switched to Chrome and now I'm back
to FF. I've been using beta version for a few months and improvements are
massive!

------
piyush_soni
While it's going to be a great release (have been trying the Quantum beta on
side), I'm very sad to see many of the extremely useful extensions that will
just stop working as soon as I switch.

~~~
mistermann
Can anyone comment.on whether tree style tabs has been ported, or commented on
if it will be?

~~~
Vinnl
It practically has, although they're still working on an API to hide the tab
bar - until then, you'll have to hide it by editing a local CSS file.

~~~
tetraca
There's also this annoying and useless header bar that's added to the top of
the tab tree as well.

~~~
seba_dos1
...which you can also remove with userContent.css file.

------
m_st
I switched to Beta 3 weeks ago just to run version 57 and I couldn't be
happier on my Windows 10 machine. Firefox starts much faster, is more
responsive and I haven't seen a single crash. However, on my Mac, I really
don't like the default black chrome. It just looks as out of place as Firefox
always did on the Mac, which is just sad :-(

And, I miss Self-Destructing Cookies (SDC). Cookie-AutoDelete (CAD) is fine,
but the white list of SDC was automatically shared with Firefox Sync, while
CAD settings aren't.

~~~
pornel
The compact light theme looks native enough for me (at least it's so minimal
that there's little to offend there ;)

~~~
m_st
Thank you so much! I tried it just now and that's what I'm looking for. Why
isn't this the default on Mac? That black bar looks so out of place :-(

------
deno
I only wish Firefox would give some love to Mesa. GPU acceleration is still
off by default on open source graphic stack on Linux (RadeonSI/Intel).

------
mariusmg
I have been using it for 1 month now and have to say Quantum is the first time
i have been actually impressed with the speed of a browser. Great job Mozilla,
hopefully some Chrome only users will at least try Firefox now.

------
Yliaho
I've recently jumped on the Quantum beta from years of using Chrome, and so
far, the experience has been really enjoyable.

But please, for the love of everything that is holy, let developers customize
scrollbar styles. Thank you.

~~~
jhasse
> But please, for the love of everything that is holy, let developers
> customize scrollbar styles. Thank you.

Developers, for the love of god, please leave my scrollbars alone. Thank you.

------
jmarinez
Go Rust!

Sorry, had to say that. Incredible architecture changes were made, but without
the language to support them it simply wouldn't have been possible.

------
Newky
This release is amazing, I was slowly moving everything to Chrome from Firefox
over the last year-ish.

This really changes Firefox. Everything is incredibly snappy, at times more
responsive that chrome.

The small amount of addons I use are now available.

Can't wait to get this by default in Ubuntu.

------
k__
So the "fast" nightly features are now in "regular" Firefox?

I tried the nightly a few weeks ago and it would always forget my logins so it
was essentially unusable.

But the performance was much much better than with Chrome, so I would like to
switch to Firefox :)

~~~
dr_zoidberg
Firefox stable is v56, Beta v57, Nightly v58+. Next week, Stable will be v57,
Beta v58 and Nightly v59.

v57 is a vast improvement over v56. Can't really say about Chrome because I
haven't used it for a while. Main difference between v57 and v58 (performance-
wise) is that WebRender (the "Quantum Renderer") didn't make it to v57, so you
may want to wait for Beta v58.

I've been using the beta channel for years now, it was better than Stable for
my browsing habits -- never had an issue.

------
maho
Will the canvas mouse input lag also go down? I tried to program some small
games once and noticed this was horrible on all my (Windows 7) desktop
browsers. Just tried again using this demo [1] (not mine!), and now on Chrome
it was OK.

Edit: I just took the plunge and tested the beta (57.0b14). Unfortunately, the
input lag did not go down. I think subtle lags like this cause web-apps to
feel so uncomfortable for me.

[1]
[http://jsfiddle.net/Donk/5gXX8/2/embedded/result/](http://jsfiddle.net/Donk/5gXX8/2/embedded/result/)

------
onewhonknocks
I won't be able to continue to use my favorite extension, tab groups, so I
don't think I'll be updating in the near-term.

------
arunc
I was a long time Firefox user (since 2005) and I switched to Chrome 6 months
back, because I have a 32 GB laptop and the first thing I noticed was my
browser was FAST! But giving openness a thought, the thing that prevents me
from going back to Firefox is "Dark Reader" extension[1]. It is just fantastic
on Chrome.

It would be interesting to see if Firefox gains it's lost trust from the Addon
developers like Downthemall.

Also Firefox's default black theme doesn't even come close to FT DeepDark
addon[2].

[1]
[https://github.com/alexanderby/darkreader](https://github.com/alexanderby/darkreader)

[2] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ft-
deepdark/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ft-deepdark/)

------
dzaragozar
Have a look at the Phoronix benchamrk of Firefox 57. Not really impressive.
Still a lot of catching up to chrome.

[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=firefox-...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=firefox-
quantum-bench&num=1)

~~~
m45t3r
The problem with benchmarks is that they don't always represent real world
performance.

Where I work sometimes we have really big PRs (+-5000 lines of code). In
GitHub diff pages, the scrolling in Chrome is really jerky, while the
scrolling in Firefox Quantum is smooth. And for me this is much more important
than some random Javascript benchmark.

------
bwindels
I've been running the beta, and it _feels_ so much faster than 56. I also
quite like the UI changes they made, quite minimal with everything I need
still available. I think this is a great moment for people that stopped using
Firefox because of performance issues to give Firefox another go.

------
ocodia
I've recently switched from Chrome to Firefox Developer Edition and apart from
a few UI niggles, I'm really happy with it and I can't wait to start
recommending Firefox to people again.

Congrats to Mozilla and the folks who contributed to this! The web needs
Firefox and this is a massive improvement.

------
coffeeaddicted
_sigh_ I just spend an hour trying to figure out why my emscripten code no
longer works. Browsing hacker-news and seeing this post about Firefox.
Remembering my Firefox developer edition earlier today mentioned some update
on start (FF 58.01b now). And yeah, for some reason it broke some emscripten
code (edit: seems now it rather broke WebGL canvas).

~~~
cpeterso
Do you have a link to a test page that demonstrates the bug? If so, I can file
a bug in Bugzilla and identify the code change that caused the regression.

~~~
coffeeaddicted
Sorry, didn't see I got an answer here a few days ago already. Someone else
located the bug faster than me and made a bug-report (WebGL being broken - lot
of people notice that one ^^). It seems to be fixed already again in nightly,
so now it's just waiting for a new developer version to come out.

------
dictum
For anyone (like me) who was surprised by FF Beta upgrading from a point
release to 57.0:

> Note that the merge from beta to release happens ahead of time (usually on
> the Mon/Tue a week before the release date).

[https://wiki.mozilla.org/RapidRelease/Calendar](https://wiki.mozilla.org/RapidRelease/Calendar)

~~~
cjsuk
Mine is 57.0 as well. If you go to preferences there is a "restart to update
firefox" button. Whack that after installing the beta and you get the release
version.

I _really_ like this. I've dumped Chrome and Safari entirely from daily use.

~~~
mariusmg
>and you get the release version

Apparently that's not the final release version. Despite not having a beta/RC
version is not the final version, that one will come next week.

~~~
cjsuk
Thanks for the heads up - appreciated!

------
10000100001010
Post about why I'm not switching to Firefox for those who care to read it.
[https://davityle.github.io/post/why-im-not-switching-to-
fire...](https://davityle.github.io/post/why-im-not-switching-to-firefox/)

tldr; the devtools are so slow and buggy they are unusable

------
acoye
I've been using it (beta) for a while on a win10 desktop. No perf issues to
report. Launch time is now on par with others.

I'll consider going back from chromium to FF on macOS after the mainstream
release.

Happy to see some love going on for ff, which I used to love back then, BC
(before chrome) era.

------
dreamcompiler
I use v56 and I've disabled even checking for updates. I'd like to have the
performance of v57 but it will break or severely downgrade most of the
extensions I use on a daily basis. That's a dealbreaker.

------
jhasse
Before you comment on that blog post: Any controversial comment will get
deleted.

------
rufugee
What's the security story these days re: Firefox v. Chrome? I switched to
Chrome a few years ago (for the most part) because, at the time, Chrome was
considered more secure. Has this changed?

~~~
KozmoNau7
Firefox is way (waaaaay) ahead in the privacy stakes.

~~~
rufugee
You mean the security story is better in Firefox? Can you share some
context/details?

~~~
dralley
Privacy != security.

Chrome is probably more secure, but Firefox does a lot more to help
block/prevent fingerprinting and tracking and to enable addons to do it
further.

~~~
rufugee
Yep. Misread that comment completely.

------
konart
It'd be great if I could remove this ugly bar at the bottom of url suggestions
input field (the one with "Search XXX in..." and search engine icons if any).

~~~
lsmod
Visit "about:preferences#search" and then uncheck every search engine under
"One-Click Search Engines" list.

~~~
konart
Okay, I'm stupid. For some reason I never even tried to uncked _all_ of them.
Always been keeping Google, thinking it should be there for search in the url
bar to work.

Thanks!

~~~
lsmod
Use DuckDuckGo as the default search engine, then you can use the "Bang"[0]
notation to search using other services.

[0][https://duckduckgo.com/bang](https://duckduckgo.com/bang)

------
jhasse
> I’m sure Firefox 57 will also get a fair share of sour feedback and comments
> written in uppercase. That’s inevitable.

[citation needed]

------
tzs
I started using it about a month ago, because I was getting annoyed with some
bugs on Safari [1]. That was on El Capitan, as my Mac was old enough to not
support Sierra. I have since gotten a new Mac and am on High Sierra. Firefox
has been working well enough that I have not checked to see if those Safari
bugs are gone.

There are only two things I've found that annoy me on an ongoing basis with
Quantum, and two things I wish they handled better.

• The English spelling dictionary that comes with it is terrible. You can add
a better spell check dictionary from the add-ons page, and that helps. Even
with that there are weird gaps, though. Consider these words: millisecond,
microsecond, nanosecond, picosecond, femtosecond, attosecond. It knows them
except for picosecond and attosecond. It seems odd to me to have femtosecond
but not picosecond.

Chrome knows them all except attosecond. Safari knows them all.

Although it does not know picosecond, it DOES know picoseconds. Huh?

• I miss the "look up" command on the right-click menus from Chrome and Safari
to look up a word in the MacOS dictionary and present the results in a pop-up.
I can use the system keyboard shortcut cmd-option-d to open a selected word in
Dictionary, but I like the pop-up better. I've got an add-on that adds a
lookup to the right-click menu, but that just opens a web-based dictionary in
a separate tab.

The two things I wished they handled better were certificates and
containers/profiles.

• Safari and Chrome use Apple's keychain for certificates. If I want to add a
non-standard certificate authority's root certificate, or trust a self-signed
certificate, all I have to do is import it via Keychain Access and set the
trust level and it then works in Safari and Chrome (and Mail and Messages...).
Firefox uses its own certificate management, requiring that I add everything
to it separately.

• Using more than one profile is awkward compared to Chrome. If all you care
about is keeping cookies separate [2], Firefox container tabs look like a good
alternative, but I also want to keep bookmarks, caches, and history separate,
which seems to be beyond what container tabs can handle.

[1] There were two that were particularly annoying. (1) When returning to a
page via the back button (or corresponding gesture) it would sometimes freeze
for a few seconds after it displayed the page. (2) Occasionally it would get
in a state where during a back gesture it would freeze in the middle of the
animation of the previous page sliding in. I never saw it recover from that.

[2] Keeping cookies separate is probably good enough for a large fraction of
the things that would drive people to multiple profiles. It suffices for
things like checking a work account from home or a home account from work on a
service where you have accounts for both home and work.

~~~
Sylos
Are you aware of about:profiles? Type that into Firefox's URL-bar and it'll
give you a somewhat less awkward profile manager. You can also bookmark that
to make it easily accessible...

------
0xbear
Tried Firefox recently. Works fine on Linux and macOS, but hangs my Windows 10
cold after a while, requiring a hard reset. Apparently I’m not the only one,
and the fix is to disable hardware acceleration.

Leaving aside the fact that Windows is garbage, browsers that hope to increase
“user happiness” should not do that. Chrome does not.

------
thriftwy
Is this the one that makes you launch Chrome for Hangouts/GoToMeeting/etc?

Because why won't you then use Chrome in the first place?

~~~
Siecje
This is a problem with Google only making things work with Chrome.
[http://www.otsukare.info/2014/10/28/google-
webcompatibility-...](http://www.otsukare.info/2014/10/28/google-
webcompatibility-bugs-list)

~~~
thriftwy
Hangouts used to work and I guess they still do on ESR.

------
jacksmith21006
For me no incentive to switch from Chrome. I am a bit lazy and if not broken
why increase hassle in switching. Plus when did a while back just switched
back to chrome when FF became sluggish.

~~~
gcb0
so why not stick to ie/safari?

~~~
jhasse
Probably because they were broken at some point.

~~~
gcb0
like everyone are saying chrome is now? doesn't seem very logical.

~~~
jhasse
Haven't noticed that everyone is saying that about Chrome and it definitely
isn't broken for me.

------
mwill
I'm not looking forward to this, I realize they've made speed improvements,
but the entire reason I'm on FF at all is Tab Groups, which seems to be dead.
I know it's not heavily used, but it's going to be painful for me to get used
to browsing without it.

I'm aware that there's a proposal to add an API to make it possible under the
new system, but last time I checked the ticket, recent activity was someone
from the team arguing that they'd already agreed it was a bad idea at a
meeting, and it simply should not be added.

Honestly, I'm going to hang on a legacy version for as long as feasible and
then just switch back to Chrome.

~~~
nicoburns
I feel your pain on the tab groups extension. I find that extension really
helpful too. I'm pretty optimistic that this will be a temporary pain though.
My reading of that issue
([https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1384515](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1384515))
is that there are a lot of people interested in working on it, and they even
have working code.

It does seem that a relatively senior Mozilla employee who has joined the
discussion late is against the idea. But others have already chimed in with
why their objections don't apply to this new approach.

I'd be pretty surprised if it wasn't fixed by FF59.

~~~
mwill
Ah last I looked was a couple weeks ago, right after the comment basically
saying "we tried this before and decided against it", it does look slightly
more optimistic.

But even the new comments mention that there isn't a consensus on if they
actually want to implement it.

There have been bugzilla issues that seem simple that have been ignored for a
literal decade, so I won't celebrate until this actually lands.

If it does I'll probably roll the extension myself if no one beats me to it.

